# Eccentric bearing stud



## acourtjester (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is a video of my method to machine a eccentric bearing stud.  I needed to turn 30 of these at a time so this is what I came up with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9mnR5FrfJM&list=UUrWyAGIpMmQfMwq0KTKpuRw

have fun
Tom:jester:


----------

